# Dry Shampoo



## emilyyygloria (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you guys think the best dry shampoo is?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

The only one I've tried, Pssssst Dry Shampoo, didn't work for me. I have oily hair and it did very little oil removal on mine. Also because I have medium brown hair it left a grayish white halo where I had sprayed it, even after brushing and styling. I think maybe someone with lighter normal to dry hair might benefit from it more than me though. What type and color hair do you have?

I am sure some of the other girls have tried other types and can maybe give you a suggestion.


----------



## effigie (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm still searching for the perfect dry shampoo.  I have dark brown hair that easily builds up oil, and most of the dry shampoos I've tried have either not been effective at dealing with the oil or left the white/gray residue behind.  

The two I've had the most luck with are the Batiste 'Hint of Color' Dry Shampoo for brown hair, and the Ion Dry Shampoo (from Sally Beauty).


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 19, 2012)

I have dark brown/black hair. My hair doesn't get super oily the next day after a washing, but I want to find something that makes it feel a little cleaner and give it back some life.


----------



## lorega (Sep 19, 2012)

Klorane Dry Shampoo was my favorite of all the ones I tried. Itâ€™s definitely pricey and hard to find in stores, but itâ€™s worth it for the scent, the fact that itâ€™s natural, and how well it works. It makes hair look clean and fresh, but doesnâ€™t build up or make hair look dull the way other dry shampoos can. Klorane is also great because itâ€™s natural and contains fewer toxic ingredients than other products on the market. Itâ€™s also perfect for darker hair, as it doesnâ€™t leave any white residue.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 20, 2012)

Perfect! I'm going to try to look for it today. hopefully Sephora has it.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been using one by suave the gold one with  Keratin and it works well not too much residue.  Cheap too!!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 21, 2012)

I also use the Suave with the gold/yellow cap. I have medium/light brown hair. It has a light citrus smell and doesn't leave any build up or residue. It also doesn't leave a sticky/tacky texture. I have tried Batiste in Blush and it worked well, but was pricey for me, and Tresemme was the worst. So I definitely don't recommend that. Suave worked best and was only $2.99, works for me!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also use the Suave with the gold/yellow cap. I have medium/light brown hair. It has a light citrus smell and doesn't leave any build up or residue. It also doesn't leave a sticky/tacky texture. I have tried Batiste in Blush and it worked well, but was pricey for me, and Tresemme was the worst. So I definitely don't recommend that. Suave worked best and was only $2.99, works for me!


Hmm I'll have to check this out!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 22, 2012)

Cornstarch works if you're in a pinch and don't have anything on hand. It won't leave any white residue in your hair, don't worry - I have jet black hair and it wasn't noticeable after I'd used it. I had skipped washing my hair an extra day (I usually do it every other day) because it'd seemed fine, but when I got up in the morning it was slightly greasy, so I used about a teaspoon of cornstarch just at my roots. Solved the problem pretty well.


----------



## alice blue (Sep 22, 2012)

Oscar Blandi in the brown can. No white residue, at all. Hated Suave, which leaves a white film and lasts maybe 3 shampoos.


----------



## SunYoung (Sep 22, 2012)

My favourite is definitely the regular Batiste. I have very dark brown, almost black hair and it doesn't leave my hair ashy/greyish at all - it is very easy to comb out! Leaves my hair very fluffy and lightweight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Klorane's Dry Shampoo. It works so well and smells great. I get it at Ulta (I don't think Sephora carries it).

Maybe I should give the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo another try. I tried it once and it was so bad, but it could have been a bad can. After I used it, I ran my fingers through my hair and they ended up covered in brown from the spray. You could even see brown at the roots of my hair like it was colored in.


----------



## MauveMaven (Sep 26, 2012)

I've also used the Suave one and for the money, it's pretty solid. I've seen videos on proper dry shampoo application that have helped me in avoiding the weird white/gray film.


----------



## frodnew (Sep 28, 2012)

I just recently bought Batiste in Cool and Crisp Fresh, and it works really well!  It also smells awesome.  I have reddish brown hair, and it doesn't leave any residue.  My hair also gets really oily, and it felt clean after I used this one.  The only other one I have ever tried is Tresseme which sucked...


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 28, 2012)

Batiste! I love it! I just use the original. It smells lovely too.


----------



## PDubA (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a John Frieda one and the Suave gold bottle dry shampoo, and I find myself reaching for the Suave more often! 

I did use the BedHead one when I had extensions and it was fine, just pricey, but for your value - try the Suave, its a solid good choice.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 29, 2012)

I just purchased dry shampoo from Suave Professionals...the keratin infusion one. It works well but the smell is absolutely horrid and it's hard to breathe. Probably due to all the chemicals


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought the Suave one earlier today and I will report back once I use it


----------



## randerso (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to buy the Suave one but more often than not I ended up with bottles with slow leaks in the nozzle, so it only lasted a few applications. Has anyone else had this problem?

I just bought the Batiste one, which works ok. Honestly I haven't been super impressed with any dry shampoo, I have more luck with powders. I have brown hair so often I'll just use my matte bronzer.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 1, 2012)

I use the Suave Professionals Waterless Foam Shampoo, rather than the dry powder based ones.  I like it, but it does not get rid of a ton of oil.  If you have gone 2 days without any type of washing, it probably won't work for you.  But if you use it like me, on every off washing day, then you might likee it.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 8, 2012)

This is just me, but what I'm looking for in a dry shampoo is just something that can absorb oil--which is actually, surprisingly hard to find. I've literally tried about 6 or so different dry shampoos (all sprays though, no powders) and I've found that all of them suck at absorbing oil--and in fact, just end up making my hair feel dirtier. Most of them acted like hairsprays, in that they made my hair stiff and crunchy--the opposite of freshly clean hair.

If I ever need a 'dry shampoo', I'll just use baby powder. I have black hair, but I don't use much and baby powder is very fine so it's not noticeable. The Tresemme one was by far the worst offender. The Suave one was ok, but it just didn't really absorb anything and my hair felt dirty after like half an hour. If I ever see it around, I might just try the Oscar Blandi powder one.


----------



## Uyen (Oct 10, 2012)

I've heard lots of good reviews on Lush No Drought Dry Shampoo and was about to buy it, but I just found another dry shampoo and thought its similar to it. GG Gatsby Ultimate Lift Dry Shampoo Powder. Lush is a few dollars cheaper, I believe, but I want a dry shampoo that work! Have anyone try any of these yet and would let me know how it turn out? Thanks!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Uyen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard lots of good reviews on Lush No Drought Dry Shampoo and was about to buy it, but I just found another dry shampoo and thought its similar to it. GG Gatsby Ultimate Lift Dry Shampoo Powder. Lush is a few dollars cheaper, I believe, but I want a dry shampoo that work! Have anyone try any of these yet and would let me know how it turn out? Thanks!


Moved your post over to this one since we were already yaking about it hehe.


----------



## xeniakisantal (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried a couple, and the one that works best for me is the Schwarzkopf Got2b Rockin' it _Dry Shampoo_.


----------



## KatieM12 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the bedhead rockstar one...but i MUCH prefer the tresseme one. they have many different kinds (sprays to mousses) for different hair types


----------



## Annie92 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have thick black hair and use the Suave without any issues. It gives me about an extra day and a half and a really nice Blake Lively-esque texture. It does initially leave a grey residue but after rubbing it in lightly with my fingertips, it completely goes away. 

For me, the more expensive dry shampoos cost me A LOT more for very little visible difference. 

This is one thing I wouldn't splurge on but maybe it's just my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2012)

I use clay (morroccan or yellow clay, whatever i have bought for my face), which seems to help and ironically gives me more volume than all the volumising products i've tried ever did. And it stays, so much i actually have to tame it down a little.

It helps me gain one more day before washing my hair.

The only issue i have with it is it's a messy process, and you will have to clean the bathroom sink after, especially with yellow clay, it leaves stains that don't go away with just water.


----------



## romanticgirl967 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ive tried aveda one its greasy though didnt like it


----------



## DeZign AveNue (Oct 23, 2012)

I've only tried TRESemme, both the foam and the spray... I do not suggest the spray! The foam worked well for awhile but eventually it was like my hair adapted to it and whenever I would apply it, hours later my hair would be filmy...


----------



## fabulousfemme (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the Ostia Collection dry shampoo. It works great! http://www.amazon.com/Tony-Odisho-Extensions-Collection-Shampoo/dp/B007ZT0S4M (url shortener removed)


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 26, 2012)

I really like the Batiste hint of color one but I think I'm going to try Klorane's next since I LOVE their regular shampoo.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 26, 2012)

My first dry shampoo is Batiste. It worked so well that I bought the second bottle, the third bottle... but no more bottles because I can't stand the smell anymore.

It's too heavily perfumed! 

Wish any one can recommend me a fragrance free dry shampoo. Baby powder is a good idea but not easy to use.


----------



## MUT User (Oct 29, 2012)

I had tried Klorane, Rene Furterer, Alterna.... a lot... But my friend recommended me to use Faciano Dry Shampoo. Now I love it and continue to use. It really can clean the oil and feel fresh without leaving any residue, since it doesn't contain powder and not use them to brush ur hair only...Blast to give it a try!


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 6, 2012)

TRESemme is good


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I love Klorane dry shampoo. I have thick curly hair and it works great.


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I love Klorane dry shampoo. I have thick curly hair and it works great.


----------



## KasiaJones (Nov 6, 2012)

First ever post! I use bioterra dry shampoo from sally beauty supply. It works great! I like it because you shake it on. I havent had luck with the spray on kind. Works great on dark hair. You just have to bring your hair well after sprinkling it on.


----------



## MUT User (Nov 6, 2012)

I like Faciano dry Shampoo. My friend recommended me using this. After using I feel very refresh, very clean, no residue to leave on your hair at all. No oil on the hair. Very good!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 7, 2012)

The only dry shampoo that has ever worked for me is Ojon Full Detox but the aerosol always breaks after one use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there is a non-aerosol version but I haven't tried that yet, it's a little more expensive but this stuff is amazing for me: no weird residue, smell really good, and works really well.


----------



## fada (Nov 22, 2012)

I like Faciano dry Shampoo as well for it's non powder form, and really cleans your hair well by stopping itch and remove grease.


----------



## missdelirium (May 20, 2013)

I love Batiste Cherry and Batiste coloured dryshampoo for medium to dark hair.
IÂ´m also loving Joico Dry shampoo, is smells so amazing and donÂ´t leave white marks in my hair whatsoever


----------



## LizzyLiz (May 26, 2013)

L'Oreal dry shampoo! No need to keep re-applying


----------



## elledeesbeauty (May 29, 2013)

Batiste is my favourite


----------

